
Google’s DeepMind AI can lip-read TV shows better than a pro - seycombi
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2113299-googles-deepmind-ai-can-lip-read-tv-shows-better-than-a-pro/
======
bryanrasmussen
this is a definitely a boon to espionage/police work.

I wonder if you would have to get a warrant to make a video in public of
someone walking and talking and then running it through your AI to find out
what they were talking about.

